
Students Support Socialism, but not when it comes to their GPA - tomohawk
https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=12038
======
jimrhods23
They only support it because they feel like they will never be wealthy and
won't have to pay the tax increases. This is also most people that I know that
support radical changes to the current system which involve government-run
programs funded by sharp tax increases on the wealthy/middle class.

I feel like there is something wrong with our system when people get to vote
on things that will not only never effect them negatively (IE: tax increases),
but will get all of the benefits (free health care/money).

~~~
samayylmao
I agree that "wanting free stuff with no cost or contribution" is as you put
it "wrong". I would like to see what a government-run single payer healthcare
system would look like;also, raise my taxes to cover this. rough math says the
government would need to increase my taxes by over 10% for the increase in
taxes to equal my current premiums.

Right now we pay more for healthcare than other countries because our system
is so flawed. we pay more for both services and the same exact prescriptions
that other countries do. I work for a healthcare system and the amount of
charity care and unpaid medicare bills are astronomical. If your'e interested
I can share a publicly published report that breaks this down. These are also
part of the reason that we pay so much more, the people that actually pay need
to make up the cost for those that don't.

on top of that, medical claims processing and billing is overly complicated,
time consuming, and expensive due to multiple insurers.

My premiums to have my family covered are almost as much as my rent. (
disclaimer: i live in a state with a very affordable housing market)

